# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد عصير الجزر والبرتقال

## mohamed73

يعد الجزر والبرتقال في الأساس من أحد  أنواع الفواكه المفضلة ، و بشكلاً عالياً لدى الكثيرين ، و خاصةً عند  القيام بمزجهما مع بعضهم البعض ، و عمل العصير الطازج من خلالهم علاوة على  تميز ذلك النوع من العصائر بالطعم اللذيذ ، و المنعش ، و المبرد بشكل جيد  للجسم ، و خاصةً في فصل الصيف ، و عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة هذا بالإضافة  إلى أن ذلك النوع من العصير يعد بمثابة منجماً خاصاً بالمعادن ، و  الفيتامينات ، و مضادات الأكسدة ، و التي تشكل درعاً واقياً للجسم من  الإصابة بالعديد من المشكلات الصحية أو الأمراض فالجزر يعد المصدر الأول  لمجموعة من الفيتامينات الهامة مثال فيتامين (أ) ، و فيتامين (ب) المركب  بالعلاوة إلى فيتامين (ب6) ، و فيتامين (د) كما أن البرتقال يعتبر من أحد  أهم المصادر الخاصة بفيتامين (ج) ، و الذي يساعد بوتيرة عالية على امتصاص  المعادن الأخرى في الجسم مثال الكالسيوم ، و الحديد هذا بالإضافة إلى أهمية  فيتامين (ج) العالية في بناء الجسم ، و مقومته للأمراض مثال أمراض القلب ،  و الأوعية الدموية ، و اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي إذاً فما هي الطريقة الخاصة  بإعداد عصير الجزر والبرتقال  ، و ما هي الفوائد الغذائية ، و الصحية  الخاصة بعصير الجزر والبرتقال للجسم .*طريقة إعداد عصير الجزر والبرتقال** :-*سنقوم بإحضار الكمية التي نرغب بها من  الجزر والبرتقال ثم نقوم بتقشير البرتقال ، و من ثم تقطيعه إلى قطعاً صغيرة  الحجم ثم تأتي عملية غسيل الجزر ، و تقشيره ، و من ثم تقطيعه إلى مجموعة  من القطع الصغيرة الحجم ثم نقوم بوضع القطع الخاصة بالجزر والبرتقال في  داخل الخلاط الكهربائي ، و من ثم نقوم بخلطهما معاً ، و بشكل جيد ، و لحين  الحصول على العصير ، و من الممكن إضافة السكر إلى العصير ، و ذلك في حالة  رغبة المتناول في تناوله حلواً أو بإمكاننا عدم القيام بإضافة السكر إليه  إذ يكون ذلك على حسب الرغبة الخاصة بالمتناول .*الفوائد الغذائية ، و الصحية الخاصة بعصير الجزر والبرتقال** :-* يوجد  عدد من الفوائد الغذائية ، و الصحية العالية للجسم ، و التي بإمكاننا  الحصول عليها عند تناولنا لعصير الجزر والبرتقال ، و منها :-*أولاً** :-* يعمل  عصير الجزر بالبرتقال على تقوية الجهاز المناعي في الجسم مما يحمي الجسم ،  و بشكل عالي من الإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض ، و المشاكل الصحية مثال مرض  الإنفلونزا هذا علاوة على معالجته ، و بشكل جيد للعديد من تلك الأمراض  الخاصة بالجهاز التنفسي مثال التهابات الحنجرة ، و اللوزتين علاوة على  القصبات الهوائية ، و الربو الشعبي هذا بالإضافة إلى عمل عصير الجزر  بالبرتقال العالي الوتيرة على طرد البلغم من المجاري التنفسية .*ثانياً** :-* مفيد  إلى حد عالي في علاج تلك المشكلات الخاصة بالمفاصل مثال الالتهابات الخاصة  بمرض الروماتيزم ، و مرض النقرس ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى دوره القوي في ليونة  حركة المفصل ، و بالتالي تسهيل حركتها .*ثالثاً** :-* يمنع عصير الجزر بالبرتقال الإصابة ، و بنسبة عالية بمرض الأنيميا ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى قدرته الكبيرة على رفع مستوى الحديد في الدم .*رابعاً** :-* يحسن  تناول عصير الجزر والبرتقال ، و بشكلاً جيداً من الأداء الخاص بالكلى  علاوة على تنظيفه العالي للجهاز البولي من الحصى ، و الترسبات الرملية  علاوة على الالتهابات ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى خصائصه المدرة للبول .*خامساً** :-* يعمل  تناول عصير الجزر والبرتقال على تحسين الأداء الخاص بالجهاز الهضمي ، و  يمنع تلك الاضطرابات التي تنتج عن الإصابة بالإمساك ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى  كونه مليناً طبيعياً للأمعاء ، و طارداً جيداً لتلك الغازات ، و الفضلات  المتراكمة في الجهاز الهضمي هذا بالإضافة إلى دوره القوي في تسكين الألم  الناتج عن المغص المعوي هذا علاوة على أنه يعد معالجاً جيداً لمرض الإسهال  الشديد لدى الأطفال ، و لديه قدرة عالية على معالجة البواسير الشرجية .*سادساً** :-* يفيد ، و بشكل عالي في الوقاية من مرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى كونه منشطاً قوياً للدورة الدموية .*سابعاً** :-* تناول  عصير الجزر بالبرتقال مفيد للغاية في تخفيض تلك النسبة الخاصة  بالكوليسترول الضار في الدم هذا علاوة على وقايته الجيدة للجسم من الإصابة  بأمراض القلب ، و تصلب الشرايين .*ثامناً** :-* عصير  الجزر والبرتقال مفيد إلى درجة عالية في تهدئة الأعصاب ، و المساعدة  العالية على استرخاء الجسم ، و لذلك فهو مساعد جيد في علاج تلك المشكلة  الخاصة بالأرق ، و تقطع النوم في خلال فترة الليل .*تاسعاً** :-* يزيد من قوة الإبصار ، و يزيد بشكل جيد من نسبة الرطوبة الخاصة بالعينان ، و بالتالي يمنع التهابهما أو جفافهما . *عاشراً** :-* يساعد عصير الجزر والبرتقال ، و بوتيرة جيدة في ضبط تلك النسبة الخاصة بالسكر في الدم .*إحدى عشر** :-* يوفر  عصير الجزر بالبرتقال عنصر الوقاية الجيدة من الإصابة بمرض سرطان الجلد  هذا علاوة على فائدته الملحوظة في علاج إكزيما الجلد ، و تقرحاتها .*أثنى عشر** :-* عصير الجزر والبرتقال منشطاً فعالاً لوظائف الكبد هذا بالإضافة إلى عمله على زيادة إفراز الصفراء .

----------


## max_11

​*نصائح مهمة*   *جزاك الله خيراً ع الطرح القيم*   *وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*

----------

